
RHUL: Particle Accelerator Modelling Tool - atti7
https://twiki.ph.rhul.ac.uk/twiki/bin/view/PP/JAI/BdSim
======
atti7
Just went to a great talk about building/simulating particle accelerators @
Royal Holloway University by Dr Laurie Nevay this is a link to the team wiki
and source code for the simulation tool.

